

These Programming Languages Have The Most (And Fewest) Female Coders - tombenner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2014/08/12/these-programming-languages-have-the-most-and-fewest-female-coders/

======
wsc981
A somewhat related question on Quora "Which programming language is the most
female friendly?":

[https://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Which-
programming...](https://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Which-programming-
language-is-the-most-female-friendly)

